# WTB Sears Spyder 5 1970's



## rideahiggins

Hi I'm looking for a resonably priced Sears Spyder 5 from the mid 70's. Kind of like this one. Reply with a PM if you have one to sell or trade.


----------



## ajbikes

Hello,
I have a 10 speed (dual stick shifters) Sears Spyder on Ebay now, item #230594116319. I won't take less than $275 even if it does not sell on ebay, ajbikes oldbicycles@yahoo.com


----------



## Gordon

I'm supposed to look at one when the snow melts - if that ever happens! The original owner still has it. Says all the original paperwork is still with it. He did say he was riding in the winter and tipped over and broke the shifter and they went to the hardware store and got a Schwinn shifter as a replacement. I'll post if and when I get it.


----------



## rideahiggins

bump still looking


----------



## redman

I have one of these bikes. It is blue and will need to be restored. I have been debating whether or not to sell it or have it restored and keep it.  What kinda of price range are you thinking about for one of these bikes?


----------



## chucksoldbikes

I Have    two     sears   spiders  a   20  inch and a     24 inch  the  20 inch   is blue   a   3  speed  stick  shift  with tall sissie  bar      sharp mint   bike     all original    see it on the    album    some of  chucks collection  the one with the   schwin n panther on         the     pic  and the  scond one is a  viloet    10  speed   24 inch  there in the  album     the   first pic and the  second  pic on that albun see them and contact me
  chucksoldbikes or  cpcsps@yahoo.com  thank u


----------



## lowell pedaler

I dont know where you live but I found this on Grand Rapids, MI, Craigslist.Vintage Bike - $130 (north GR)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-07-10, 7:20AM EDT
Reply to: sale-bacya-2455353323@craigslist.org [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


For sale this Vintage Sears Spyder 5 Muscle Bike, looks to be a 1970, 5 speed, slapstick shifting, 24" tires, someone painted it green, original color was purple, front brake and coaster brake, shimano lark gearing, shifts great, needs pedals, i might have some, wouldn't take much to restore this Gem, has the original banana seat and ape hangers,asking 130.00, open to trades, if interested please call 616-363-5426 thank you also have many other bikes for sale 


•Location: north GR 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## rideahiggins

Thanks for the responses. still not quite found it yet. The specific one I'm looking for is a five speed with only one top bar, similar to a stingray frame with a cheater slik on the back. Preferably orange in color.


----------



## Derek-on-the-go

There was 1 posted last night, LA craigslist.
It was located in Burbank, ca. 200$


----------



## rideahiggins

*still looking*

Thanks but that's the twin top bar model, I'm looking for the single top bar model.


----------



## rideahiggins

*Still looking*

I'm still trying to find a Sears Spyder 5 with the single top tube. Not the double top tube, not a 10 speed, not a 3 speed, not a twist shift. One like is shown in the picture. i could probably piece one together but that's not as much fun.


----------



## Gordon

*spyder*

I did end up with the Spyder with the Schwinn shifter. It does has the single top bar and is a five speed. The tires are 24 inch and it does not have a rear slick. Missing the headbadge and some brake parts.


----------



## supertone

*1967 rare tiger seat 5 speed*

http://newjersey.craigslist.org/bik/2747363566.html

Tony


----------



## Iron Horse

*sears spyder 5*



rideahiggins said:


> Thanks but that's the twin top bar model, I'm looking for the single top bar model.




I have an orange bike like the one in the pic save that it does not have the suicide shifter. it has white letter tires, slick in back, am radio, speedometer, the paint is in good shape. the shifter is the type on a typical older 10 speed, but only on one side. Has sears decal in lieu of a headbadge (both of them were like this). The only thing really wrong with this bike is that the crank contacts the chain guard if you pedal it. Bike is currently hanging in my basement awaiting regreasing, tubes, and a tube protector, and an adjustment to the crank arm. I am new here,and only have a semi-smart phone,  so not set up yet for pics. I will try to get back here sooner, or later to see if you are interested.

Iron Horse


----------



## rideahiggins

*Spyder 5*

Iron Horse I sent you a PM


----------



## Iron Horse

*spyder*

I sent you a response.....I think.


----------



## Iron Horse

*spyder 5*

I sent a few pictures to the e-mail you pm'd me, sorry for the delay.
Iron Horse


----------



## oldjoes

*My Spyder 5*

My Spyder 5, not for sale. These are not easy to find.


----------



## Montess15

rideahiggins said:


> Hi I'm looking for a resonably priced Sears Spyder 5 from the mid 70's. Kind of like this one. Reply with a PM if you have one to sell or trade.
> View attachment 17866



Are you still looking for a spyder 5 speed?


----------



## Montess15

Montess15 said:


> Are you still looking for a spyder 5 speed?



I have 2 both need restored.


----------



## Montess15

rideahiggins said:


> Hi I'm looking for a resonably priced Sears Spyder 5 from the mid 70's. Kind of like this one. Reply with a PM if you have one to sell or trade.
> View attachment 17866


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Montess15 said:


> View attachment 1405261
> 
> View attachment 1405262
> 
> View attachment 1405263
> 
> View attachment 1405264




Those are killer bikes, you need to post them in the for sale section with a price. Good luck


----------



## bkaldorf

any chance your  still looking?  I think I have the exact bike your talking about


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

bkaldorf said:


> any chance your  still looking?  I think I have the exact bike your talking aboutView attachment 1697576View attachment 1697576



I'm guessing from the date of post he is no longer looking but that bike is beautiful post it in for sale. Good luck


----------



## rideahiggins

Started this post in 2011. I did find a bike not as clean as yours but having the original tires make a big difference to me.


----------



## bkaldorf

rideahiggins said:


> Started this post in 2011. I did find a bike not as clean as yours but having the original tires make a big difference to me.



glad you found one, still got the og tires, just threw these on to ride around the block


----------



## aldoe

bkaldorf said:


> glad you found one, still got the og tires, just threw these on to ride around the block



Is this bike available?


----------



## bkaldorf

Yes, can you send me a pm?


----------



## aldoe

I'm new to this site and can't find private message on it. Please pm me


----------



## bkaldorf

hmm, I can't seem to find how to do it myself lol.  Can you send me an email at bkaldorf@msn.com?


----------

